# staurogyne repens melt



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

Pictures would help, where they grown emerged or immersed before you got them?


----------



## fish878 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are some pictures. All plants were grown submersed...I think.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 9, 2008)

*enough plants?*

you sure you have enough plants to use up those nutrients you are introducing into the system. I noticed that when I use Eco Complete by itself I had issues with plant melt. I increased the quantity of plants and everything was fine and increased the wattage on tank to about 2 watts/gallon


----------



## fish878 (Oct 20, 2009)

That may be the reason why. I have more plants coming this week so I'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

This plant loves co2. Do you have any going into your tank?


----------



## fish878 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, I do. It's the aquariumplants.com auto-system.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

are you sure that you are pumping enough co2 into the tank. i had the same problem due to not dosing enough co2, now that i am the 049 is going crazy. 

it needs light and co2. and plenty of both.

do you have a drop checker?


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

my co2 was high in my tank when i shipped those to you they might still be recovering from the horrible delay by the post office too...ill be sending you more soon and hopefully those come in in better shape and quicker than the last bunch...4 days to get to you when you live 4hrs away from me is no excuse..i will insulate the new bunch too...hopefully the ones you have will perk up... but i would definitely check the co2 level to make sure you are getting enough


----------



## fish878 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks all for the advice. I'll crank up my co2 and see how that works.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

please remember to keep a close eye on your fish as you do so. turn it up a little bit at a time.


----------

